
Quicklisp library bundles - amatheus
http://www.quicklisp.org/beta/bundles.html
======
orthecreedence
This is really, really cool for packaging apps up for distribution to non-lisp
nerds. Requiring people to install Quicklisp to load an app isn't _the end of
the world_ but still a chore for people who don't live in a REPL.

I'm really happy with how much progress Common Lisp has made since I started
programming in it (around 4-5 years now I think). Implementations have all
kind of agreed on the lowest common denominator of essential non-standard
features: FFI, threading, sockets, etc.

It's still kind of a fringe language, but as a user, I am happy it's making so
much progress.

Thanks for the work on Quicklisp, Zach =].

------
mapcars
I wonder if there are any success stories of promoting CL at work in companies
that had no previous experience with it, but encourage experimenting and new
technologies?

~~~
orthecreedence
I used it when I worked at AOL for doing some customized load testing, then
used it in a startup I co-founded afterwards as the worker in a queue system.
CL was probably the most stable part of our infrastructure.

That said, I haven't seen much wide adoption of it, aside from companies that
are specifically CL shops. However, I think as more and more people use it for
side projects within bigger companies it may see more mainstream adoption.

------
mark_l_watson
That is a good idea! I have it on my schedule to bring out a newer edition of
my "Loving Lisp..." book in the next year, and I think I will use this to
package the examples, even though installing Quicklisp should be something
that any CL developer should do anyway.

